# CEMC Exam - last minute advice



## dballard2004 (Mar 5, 2010)

I take my CEMC exam tomorrow.  Wish me luck and any last minute advice?


----------



## jas0426 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Good Luck*

I am going to take mine in the near future.  Best of luck and let me know how it goes!


----------



## cheermom68 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Cemc*

Good luck Dawson,  I hope to take it sometime soon too!
LeeAnn


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 5, 2010)

Best of luck!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 5, 2010)

*No worries....*

Dawson,

You *are* ready!!  Good luck my friend.


----------



## LindaEV (Mar 5, 2010)

Good luck! Best advice I can give is have plenty of copies of your favorite E/M audit tool with you. It sure helped me to have something I could write on. Don't forget your 95 and 97 guidelines. I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  I have studied as much as I can and I am ready!  I will let all of you know how it goes.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 5, 2010)

*Fingers crossed for you*

Good luck ... not that you need luck, because I'm sure you are well prepared. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 6, 2010)

Just finished the exam an hour ago!  I found it quite challenging.  I will let all of you know how I did when I get the results.


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 11, 2010)

I passed!  I passed!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 11, 2010)

dballard2004 said:


> I passed!  I passed!



*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey Dawson - Congratulations!!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## mhcpc (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  I am very excited!


----------

